
Fleet Foxes thank piracy for their success - mapleoin
http://torrentfreak.com/fleet-foxes-thank-piracy-for-their-success-090612/
======
htsh
A slightly better writeup:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8097324.stm>

------
dschobel
I can appreciate the sentiment but _"how much does one person really need?"_
isn't really the most compelling argument in favor of file-sharing.

~~~
htsh
I don't think that's their primary argument or that he's trying to make an
argument at all; its more an an observation that piracy helped him obtain some
of the music he loved most growing up, especially the obscure stuff. Again, I
agree with you, its just you're framing his thoughts as an argument that's
trying to win people over when I think that is a bit unfair.

------
williamphipps
no surprise there. i also think if more bands embraced torrents, it would help
them get their music heard. sadly there is no monetization model for that
though..

~~~
noelchurchill
Artists generally don't make money off CD sales anyway, record labels do. The
artists make money from doing live shows. The monetization model for the
artist is to bypass the record labels, give their music away for free, and
build up a fan base who go to their shows to see them live.

~~~
menloparkbum
_Artists generally don't make money off CD sales anyway, record labels do._

This is often repeated but I've never seen a link to the source. Are there
statistics somewhere that show this is true?

~~~
jonursenbach
Trent Reznor said he was making 80cents/sale.

<http://www.wired.com/underwire/2009/04/trent-reznor-wa/>

~~~
fatdog789
At several million copies sold, that comes out to quite a bit.

~~~
jonursenbach
Not really.

Reznor profit: 1,000,000 * .80 = 800,000

RIAA profit: 1,000,000 * 18.98 = 18,980,000

4% profit. Fucking chump change to them; and not to mention that _they_ own
your music, _not_ you.

